# +491377111171



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe in den letzten Tagen mehrfach Anrufe von der obigen Nummer auf mein Handy bekommen. Immer nur ein einmaliges Klingeln.
Natürlich habe ich nicht zurück gerufen....
Wie bekomme ich heraus wer hinter der Nummer steckt und wie und wo kann ich mich beschweren ? :argue: 

Woher haben diese Leute überhaupt die Handynummern ihrer "Opfer" ?
Ich habe mein neues Handy gerade mal 2 Wochen und die Nummer haben noch nicht einmal alle meine FAmilienangehörigen.....
Spielt der Netzbetreiber da eine Rolle mit ???

Viele Grüße,
Claudia


----------



## Anonymous (30 Mai 2004)

*mich haben sie auch angeklingelt*

bei mir kam heute um 2:48 (gähn) von dieser nummer ein anruf. möchte mich auch gern beschweren, weiß nur nicht wo.


----------



## Dino (30 Mai 2004)

Och, ich denke mal, dass die RegTP für Beschwerden offen ist. Nach eigenen Erfahrungen hat man dort aber eine etwas lange Reaktionszeit.


----------



## Anonymous (31 Mai 2004)

*jo*

Hey,

genau dieselbe Nummer hat bei mri heute früh gegen 6uhr angerufen!
Würd ich auch gern mal wissen!


----------



## sascha (31 Mai 2004)

Einfach an die RegTP schicken:

http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/content/mwdgesetz/FormblattBeschwerde1.pdf


----------



## Anonymous (31 Mai 2004)

Mich hat heute auch so ein Anruf zwischen 15 und 16 Uhr erreicht. Ich habe mich bereits bei der Regulierungsbehörde per Mail beschwert (sollte vielleicht jeder machen - vielleicht reagieren sie dann etwas schneller bzw. die Beweislage wird eindeutiger).


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juni 2004)

Ich wurde heute morgen auch angeklingelt, aber ich war so doof und hab auch noch zurückgerufen, was kommt jetzt auf mich zu? Hohe Rechnung oder so?  :bigcry: 

Achso da hat einer einen Witz erzählt....son blödsinn


----------



## elchsteak (2 Juni 2004)

Wurde auch soeben angeklingelt. Hab nicht drauf geachtet das es 0137 und nicht 0173 ist. Hat mir über 2 Euro abgezogen. Kam irgendwelches Geschwätz das ich nicht verstanden hab und auch nur 5 sec zugehört habe. Werde jetzt durchaus auch schauen wo ich eine Beschwerde einleiten kann bzw. die zur Anzeige bringen. Ist nicht viel Geld aber eine absolute FRECHHEIT! Hoffentlich kann man gegen so etwas auch rechtlich vorgehen. Also wie ihr merkt das regt mich jetzt auf  Gruß an alle


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juni 2004)

Mir ist es auch gerade eben passiert, aber ich hab die Handynummer mal in google eingegeben und net dort angerufen, bin nun hier gelandet G*, werde wohl auch bei der Behörde melden


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2004)

Ich hatte den Anruf gestern Abend um 23:40 Uhr !
Zum Glück habe ich auch nicht zurückgerufen und erstmal die Nummer auf gut Glück in die Suchmaschine eingegeben, darauf landete ich dann auch hierhin  :lupe: 

Die diversen Anbieter werden immer dreister  :motz: 

Gruß
Sonic


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juni 2004)

*Wurde auch angerufen*

Wurde heute früh um 07:47h auch von dieser Nummer angerufen.

Zum Glück rufe ich keine Nummer zurück, welcher mein Handy nicht einen bekannten Telefoneintrag (Namen) zuordnen kann.
Wer unbekannterweise was von mir will, wird sich schon nochmal melden.

Hat mich aber trotzdem interessiert, wer dahinter steckt und bin daher beim googlen und weiterer Suche auf diesen Thread gestossen.
Eine Beschwerde an die RegTP habe ich soeben gefaxt.


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

Willkommen im Club,
ich war auch so bescheuert und hab zurück gerufen. Laut meinem Kollegen können wir uns auf eine mega-super-hohe Rechnung gefasst machen. Naja, diejenigen die nicht so dumm waren haben Glück! 

Teure Lehre !!!


----------



## wibu (4 Juni 2004)

Willst du die erwartete mega-super-hohe Rechnung denn bezahlen?

Gruß wibu


----------



## technofreak (4 Juni 2004)

Claudina schrieb:
			
		

> Wie bekomme ich heraus wer hinter der Nummer steckt


http://www.regtp.de/reg_tele/02763/index.html


> (0)137 711 zugeteilt BT Ignite GmbH & Co.


Diesem Unternehmen ist die Nummer zugeteilt, die Auskunft darüber,  
ob sie sie selber betreibt
 oder wem es weiter/untervermietet wird, kann nur dieses Unternehmen  erteilen. 
http://www.teltarif.de/a/btignite/
http://www.btglobalservices.com/business/de/de/index.html

tf


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

hallo,war auch so doof zurückzurufen..ein witz mitn richter...
weiß jemand was da nun genau für kosten entstanden sind?
is wirklich ne frechheit,werd auch ne beschwerde einreichen.
schönes we


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juni 2004)

*01377111171*

Bin eben leider auch darauf reingefallen. Hab auch nicht richtig hingeschaut und es mit 0173 verwechselt.   

Das Schreiben an die Regelierungsbehörde geht raus, sobald ich weiß welche Kosten mir dadurch entstanden sind.

Laut meiner Handyhotline wird mit ca 1 euro gerechnet. Genau weiss ich das erst in über einem Monat.   :argue: 

Auf das es wirklich dabei bleibt.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2004)

Habe vor 5 Minuten ebenfalls einen Anruf von dieser Nummer bekommen und natürlich *nicht* zurückgerufen - bin ja nicht blind, bei Nummern, die nicht im Telefonbuch stehen, schaue ich schon ganz genau hin, erst recht um die Zeit. Wollte jetzt mal schauen, wo ich mich beschweren kann, und bin dann hier gelandet. Werde jetzt also sowohl die RegTP als auch T Ignite anschreiben - vielleicht kriegen die Verursacher mal ein paar verdiente Probleme, wenn sich genug Leute beschweren. Alsdann, Axel[/b]


----------



## schories (5 Juni 2004)

*05.06.2004 - 09:30 Uhr*

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

das Gleiche ist heute hier vorgefallen:


Ich habe heute ab 09:30 zwei sehr kurze Anrufe auf meine Handynummer, die nur wenigen Freunden als auch ein paar Unternehmen bekannt ist, bekommen. Nur jeweils ein Klingeln wurde ausgelöst.

Der Anrufer gab sich mit +491377111171 zu erkennen.

Diese Nummer machte mich stutzig. Nach ein wenig googeln, fand ich Ihre Website.

Ich beabsichtige Strafanzeige wg. versuchten Betruges (in meinem Fall, in anderen vollendeter Betrug) zu stellen. Auch die RegTP wird darüber unterrichtet.

Es wäre interessant zu erfahren, ob schon genauer bekannt geworden ist, wer der Mieter von BTignite "Service" ist und wieweit eine Bündelung der Interessen möglich ist.


Viele Grüße aus Tübingen


Schories


----------



## Anonymous (5 Juni 2004)

*0137 7111171*

Ich habe zwar nicht zurück gerufen, aber im Internet eine Seite gefunden, wo die Kosten erwähnt wurden. Für Vodafone-Kunden (D2) ist es am teuersten: 1,12 € pro Anruf plus die Vodafonegebühren.

Ich habe im Internet mehrere Seiten gefunden als ich die Nummer bei google eingab: 
http://www.teltarif.de/arch/2003/kw13/s10258.html
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/6/0,1872,2034278,00.html

Nachdem ich auf diesen Seiten erfuhr, das die 0137er Rufnummern von DTMS vergeben werden, habe ich sofort eine Beschwerdemail dorthin geschickt. Nun warte ich ab, was passiert.

LG
Anfi


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

*01377111171*

Tja, habs geschnackelt und zum Glück nicht zurückgerufen. Trotzdem würde ich mich freuen, wenn man den Herrschaften ein wenig aufs Dach steigen könnte.

Anbei die (Web)-Adressen besagter Firma:

http://www.btglobalservices.com/business/global/de/index.html

BT Ignite GmbH & Co
Elsenheimerstrasse 11
D-80687 München

BT Ignite GmbH & Co. OHG
Order Management Voice
Mergenthalerallee 6-8
65760 Eschborn

BT (Germany) GmbH & Co
Barthstrasse 22
D-80339 München

Mit besten Grüßen


----------



## schories (6 Juni 2004)

Schönen Sonntag!

Vielen Dank. BTignite als Carrier war ja bekannt.

Dennoch bleibt eben am Montag zu klären, wer, d.h. welches Unternehmen, diese Nummer von BTignite genutzt hat.

Ich glaube nicht, dass BTignite direkt selbst diese Art von "Dienst" betreibt.

Inwieweit BTignite jedoch trotzdem dafür Verantwortung übernehmen muss, müsste auch geklärt werden.


Vielen Dank!

Alexander Schories


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

*Macht Mal*

Jo meine Handynummer wurde heute nacht 3:32 von besagter Nummer angerufen(hab' natürlich nicht zurückgerufen) - aber wäre schon gut wenn ihr dieser Firma/Unternehmen/..... was anhängen könnt! 8)  wünsch euch mal viel Erfolg dabei

_ editiert tf/mod _


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

tse mich ham se heute auch um 9:15 angerufen
gott sei dank hab ich erstmal nach der nummer gegooglt und nicht zurueck gerufen.
was für nen kack einen so das geld abzuzocken.


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

*01377111171*

wurde auch heute morgen angerufen, 8:46 uhr, bei unbekannten nummern schau ich erstmal bei google, so bin ich auf euch gestossen....
gruß
klaus


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

*1377111171*

Jo bei mir haben die auch heute um 08:22 Uhr angerufen,
hab nicht zurück gerufen,

schönen Sonntag


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

*0137/ 71 11 171*

Ich habe heute morgen einen Anruf von dieser Nummer erhalten.

Lockanrufe sind rechtswidrig.

Jeder, der betroffen ist, sollte sich bei der Regulierungsbehörde und bei dem Mieter der Nummer (BT Ignite) beschweren:

www.regtp.de

[email protected] (BT Ignite)


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

*0137 7111171 Anrufe*

bei mir ist der Anruf auch eingegangen.
ich hab es an die regTP gemeldet (hilft vermutlich wenig) und eine e-mail an BT Ignite gesendet.
Hier habt Ihr den text zum kopieren.

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,


Ich erhielt heute, 06.06.2004 um 02:18:03, einen sogenannten Lockanruf. Der Absender war die Nummer 0137 7111171.
Bekanntlich steckt hier die Absicht die Rückrufgebühr zu erschleichen dahinter. Es handelt sich also um Betrug, bzw. versuchten Betrug.
Bitte nehmen Sie dazu Stellung und tragen dafür sorge, dass ich nicht mehr aus Ihrem Netz heraus mit solchen Anrufen belästigt werde. Meine Rufnummer lautet: 017x xxxxxxxxx.

Ich habe bereits die RegTP über den Vorfall informiert. Es wird auch sicher möglich sein im BMVEL und bei der Presse vorstellig zu werden.

Ihre Antwort erwarte ich bis zum 16.06.2004 in Schriftform.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

*01377111171 Lockanrufe*

hier steht noch mehr aktuelles dazu

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=59531


----------



## Anonymous (6 Juni 2004)

*hab auch die nummer bekommen*

Ich frage mich langsam wo ich hier lebe das soetwas überhaupt möglich ist eigentlich müßten die großen Telefongesellschaften die Milliarden scheffeln auch dafür zuständig sein hab auch diese Nummer im Display 
und hab zufällig im Internet nachgeschaut - super schwein oder darf ich das nicht schreiben weil ich dann noch eine Anzeige wegen Beleidigung bekomme.
Wahnsinn weil es sich nicht lohnt dagegen zu prozessieren,
und Irres Geschäft mit den Kunden - ich denke in meinem Fall ist Vodaphone gefragt warum werden die Nummern nicht unterdrückt ?
Wer verdient daran?
Warum reagieren die Telephongesellschaften nicht eindeutig und schnell?


----------



## sascha (6 Juni 2004)

Soeben hat jemand auch bei mir angerufen und um richtig großen Ärger gebeten. Den wird er jetzt bekommen, versprochen!  :bussi:


----------



## Ghostrider (6 Juni 2004)

*Mich hat es auch erwischt!!*

Hallo!! 
Mich hat es heute Morgen so kurz vor 11 erwischt, auch ein Anruf mit der Nummer: 0137-7111171! 
Habe es aber erst gegen 12 Uhr mitbekommen, aber nicht zurückgerufen!! 
Ich habe auch schon, wie hier beschrieben die Schritte eingeleitet und an die Regulierungsbehörde und den Betreiber dieser Nummer eine Mail geschickt und warte jetzt auf Antwort von beiden Stellen!! 

Ich finde es supermies von solchen Leuten, die sowas scheinbar Supereinfach ausnutzen können und für ihre Zwecke nutzen können! 
Aber scheinbar ist es wirklich supereinfach und es muß sich ja wohl lohnen! 
Aber ich denke auch das man zusammen, also alle die hier eingetragen sind, gegen diesen Missbrauch vorgehen kann und etwas erreichen kann, zusammen!! 

Trotzdem allen noch einen schönen Sonntag!! 
Ihr klnnt Euch ja mal bei mir melden unter: [...edit...]

Würde mich echt über Leute freuen mit denen man etwas zusammen gegen diesen Missbrauch starten kann!! 

Gruß Marc

_[Mail-Adresse gelöscht - siehe NuBs! Als registrierter User bist Du per Mail durch den Button unter Deinem Posting oder via PN erreichbar - Dino]_


----------



## schories (6 Juni 2004)

*"Lohnen"*

Es lohnt sich - ein simples Rechenbeispiel:

Innerhalb von 1 - 2 Tagen ca. 100.000 Nummern "anklingeln".

Rufen  "nur" 1.000 "kurz" zurück => 2.000 bis 3.000 Euro / 1(-2) Tag(e) !!!


Gruss!

Alexander Schories


----------



## sascha (6 Juni 2004)

Kann es sein dass die Nummer schon von BT gesperrt ist? Ich krieg nur  'nen "Fehler in der Verbindung"... (bitte nicht anrufen, nur Rückmeldung, wenn jemand schon - versehentlich - zurückgerufen hat!)


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2004)

habe ebenso +491377111171 im display angezeigt gekriegt und während der arbeit, im stress sogar zweimal versucht dort anzurufen...

Dank Vodafone kam KEINE Verbindung zustande-die hotline hat auch in der einzelabrechnung nix gefunden!!!!

Also bei mir keine abzocke bei Vodafone!!

Muss man ja auch mal lobend erwähnen!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2004)

*Kosten +491377111171*



			
				Hatemaster schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wurde heute morgen auch angeklingelt, aber ich war so doof und hab auch noch zurückgerufen, was kommt jetzt auf mich zu? Hohe Rechnung oder so?  :bigcry:
> 
> Achso da hat einer einen Witz erzählt....son blödsinn



Meine Callya Karte wurde mit 2,78Euro belastet...
Und ärgern und ärgern und är... aufpassen!!


----------



## Anonymous (7 Juni 2004)

*hatte schonmal gleiches problem mit einer 0190 nummer*

gerade wenn da +49190xxxxx steht fällt, so denke ich mir, otto normalverbraucher nicht direkt auf, was diese nummer tatsächlich zu bedeuten hat, leider habe ich diese nummer nicht mehr parat. auf jeden fall ist das eine riesen schweinerei die da abgezogen wird.


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2004)

*Antwort von der RegTP*

Verbraucherservice der Regulierungsbehorde


Sehr geehrter Herr XXXXX,

vielen Dank fur Ihre E-Mail. Sie haben einen kurzen, die Absenderkennung
hinterlassenden, "Lockanruf" erhalten. Es wurde damit offensichtlich
beabsichtigt, Sie zu einem kostenpflichtigen Ruckruf zu verleiten. Hierbei
handelt es sich i.d.R. um eine Werbung fur eine nichtgewollte
Dienstleistung, die durch einen Ruckruf in Anspruch genommen werden soll.
Sie mochten wissen, was Sie unternehmen konnen.

Beim Verbraucherservice der Regulierungsbehorde fur Telekommunikation und
Post geht es in erster Linie darum, dass sich der Endverbraucher uber seine
Rechte auf dem Gebiet des Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzes (Rechtsgrundlage
ist hier die Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung) informieren kann.
Bei der Auskunftserteilung bin ich an das Rechtsberatungsgesetz gebunden,
weshalb ich Ihnen nur Fragen beantworten kann, die innerhalb meines
Zustandigkeitsbereiches, also dem Post- und Telekommunikationsrecht liegen.
Auch ein Tatigwerden meiner Behorde beschrankt sich insofern auf diesen
Bereich. 

Gestatten Sie mir zu Ihren Ausfuhrungen folgende Anmerkungen: 

Die Empfanger unaufgefordert zugesandter Werbemitteilungen haben nach
hochstrichterlicher Rechtsprechung gem. ? 1 Gesetz gegen den unlauteren
Wettbewerb (UWG) bzw. ?? 823, 1004 analog Burgerliches Gesetzbuch (BGB)
grundsatzlich Unterlassungs- und Schadenersatzanspruche gegen die Versender
der Mitteilungen. Dieser Grundsatz gilt entsprechend auch fur
unaufgeforderte Werbeanrufe. 

Au?erdem ist nach ? 13a der Telekommunikations-Kundenschutzverordnung (TKV)
jeder, der einem Kunden eine Mehrwertdiensterufnummer zur Nutzung uberlassen
hat und uber gesicherte Kenntnis hinsichtlich der Zusendung von Werbung fur
die Nutzung dieser Rufnummer entgegen gesetzlichen Vorschriften verfugt,
verpflichtet, unverzuglich geeignete Ma?nahmen zur Unterbindung des
Rechtsversto?es zu ergreifen. Insbesondere hat er nach erfolgloser Mahnung
soweit moglich die missbrauchlich verwendete Mehrwertdiensterufnummer zu
sperren, wenn er gesicherte Kenntnis von einer wiederholten und schweren
Zuwiderhandlung hat.

Insofern sind unter den Voraussetzungen des ? 13a TKV auch die
Netzbetreiber, denen ich Rufnummernblocke aus dem Teilbereich (0)137
originar zugeteilt habe, zur Unterbindung des unverlangten Zusendens von
Werbemitteilungen durch Dritte verpflichtet. Bei dem Erhalt unverlangt
zugesandter Werbemitteilungen empfehle ich daher, die entsprechenden
Netzbetreiber unter Hinweis auf ihre Verpflichtung aus ? 13a TKV in Kenntnis
zu setzen. 

Wer der Netzbetreiber ist, konnen Sie auf der Homepage der
Regulierungsbehorde www.regtp.de ermitteln. Uber die Hyperlinks
"Nummernverwaltung", "0137 MABEZ", kommen Sie zur Liste mit den belegten und
zugeteilten (0)137er Rufnummernblocken. Eine telefonische Auskunft erhalten
Sie uber die Hotline Nummernverwaltung 01803 68 66 37. 

Wenn die unzulassige Bewerbung der Mehrwertdiensterufnummer trotz Ihrer
Beanstandung gegenuber dem Telekommunikationsnetzbetreiber fortgefuhrt wird
und der Telekommunikationsnetzbetreiber 

    a.    in angemessener Frist uberhaupt nicht auf Sie reagiert 
    b.    eine Mahnung desjenigen ablehnt, dem er die entsprechende
Mehrwertdiensterufnummer uberlassen hat oder 
    c.    nach erfolgloser Mahnung und erneuter Beschwerde durch Sie
keine Sperre der Mehrwertdiensterufnummer in angemessener Frist vollzieht 

konnen Sie zivilrechtliche Schritte gegen den
Telekommunikationsnetzbetreiber gem. ? 1 UWG oder ?? 823, 1004 BGB in
Verbindung mit ? 13a TKV erwagen.
In diesem Zusammenhang ist zum Anwendungsbereich des ? 13 a TKV auf
Folgendes hinzuweisen: Die Vorschrift des ? 13a TKV stellt eine
zivilrechtliche Norm dar, nach der eine Zurechnung der Verantwortlichkeit
fur privatrechtliche Anspruche der Verbraucher gema? ?? 823, 1004 BGB, 1 UWG
an die entsprechenden Netzbetreiber und Diensteanbieter erfolgt. 

Neben der Vorgehensmoglichkeit gegen den Telekommunikationsnetzbetreiber,
bleibt es Ihnen weiter unbenommen, sich gegen den Inhaltsanbieter zu wenden.

Nach ?? 13, 13a Gesetz uber Unterlassungsklagen bei Verbraucherrechts- und
anderen Versto?en (UKlaG) haben Sie in diesem Fall einen Auskunftsanspruch
gegen die am Telekommunikations-, Tele- oder Mediendiensteverkehr
Beteiligten. Dieser Anspruch soll die Ermittlung desjenigen erleichtern, der
zur Unterlassung der Zusendung oder sonstigen Ubermittlung unverlangter
Werbung verpflichtet ist. Mit der neuen Vorschrift wird verhindert, dass
sich rechtswidrig verhaltene Unternehmen hinter einer Postfachadresse, einer
Faxnummer oder einer Internetadresse "verstecken". Der Verbraucher wird
damit in die Lage versetzt, seine Unterlassungs- und ggf.
Schadenersatzanspruche auch durchzusetzen.

Mit freundlichen Gru?en
Im Auftrag
XXX XXXXXXXXXXX
fon 030 / 22480 XXX
www.regtp.de
mailto:[email protected]
10.06.04


bla bla bla, nicht zuständig, bla bla bla bla bla :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Mir ist es passiert, dass ich einen Anruf von einer unbekannten Nummer hatte (Handy-Nummer, vermeintlich eine eplus nummer - 0177 xxxxxxx), der gleich wieder aufgelegt hat. Ich habe dann zurück geschrieben, eine SMS: "Verwählt?" - Nach einiger Zeit kam dann eine SMS zurück, mit dem Text "Ja". Ansonsten nichts mehr. Am selben Tag kam dann ein Anruf mit der besagten Nummer. Ich habe das allerdings gleich durchschaut, und dann die ganzen Nummern gespeichert.

Heute kam ein Anruf von einer weiteren 0177-Nummer, die auf meine Mobilbox ging. Ich hab mir das angehört, hörte sich an, als sei jemand im Zug, Bahngeräusche, und irgendwann, nach 30 sec. oder so, kam irgendwann so eine Sondernummer-Ansage, wie Wetterdienst, oder so. Da hab ich aufgelegt. Ich werde das mal auch auf meiner Mobilbox lassen, und habe auch diese Nummer in meinem Adressbuch gespeichert, und werde mit den gesammelten Daten, sowie diesem Link, mit dieser Diskussion mal jetzt irgendwie mal zur Polizei gehen. Ich hoffe, es kommt was raus.

Diese Nummern sind mir alle unbekannt, daher ist das für mich Belästigung, und somit ein Straftatbestand, deshalb werde ich Anzeige erbringen, und eben alle diese Daten mit einfließen lassen.

Gruß, Tassilo


----------



## Anonymous (11 Juni 2004)

Hallo an alle,
soeben hat mir meine Frau berichtet, einen Anruf aufs Handy erhalten zu haben, es lief ein Band mit dem Witz des Tages. Nachdem Sie aufgelegt hat, waren ein par Euro weniger auf Ihrem CallYa Konto.
Leider ist das schon ein paar Tage her, die einzigste Unbekannte Numer in der Anruferliste ist jedoch die +491377111171.
Hier im Forum hat jedoch bisher keiner von einer Bandansage, welche bereits beim Anruf aufs eigene Handy läuft berichtet. Weis jemand mehr darüber?

Gruß Markus


----------



## Anonymous (12 Juni 2004)

Naja, also, dass der Anruf "auf Band" was kostet, ist normal. Es ist halt normalerweise ein Anruf auf die Mailbox. Je nachdem wie lange diese Aufzeichnung ist, kostet das entsprechend des jeweiligen Mailbox-Tarifes des Providers (D2, e-plus, T-D1, oder was weiß ich was).

Ich hab bei meinem Provider (e-plus) angerufen, und die haben mir versichert, dass keine weiteren Kosten entstehen, solange diese Rufnummer nicht angerufen/zurückgerufen wird.

Schützen kann man sich nicht, und machen kann man auch nichts, weil kostenlose Dinge nicht gesperrt werden können, und der Anruf eigentlich nichts kostet. So die Auskunft von e-plus.

Gruß, Tassilo


----------



## Anonymous (13 Juni 2004)

*diese dumme nummer*

ja mich hat auch diese nummer angerufen. ich habe einmal schellen lassen und hab sofort aufgelegt beim ersten tuten. 

wird mir dadurch  was abgerechnet??? 

oder entstehen dadruch keine kosten für mich und andere betroffene die nur ein :evil: mal schellen liesen!!!! :roll:

*[Virenscanner: Schriftgröße abgeändert.]*


----------



## sascha (13 Juni 2004)

Beim alleinigen Anruf entstehen dir keine Kosten. Nur dann, wenn Du die angezeigte Nummer zurückrufst.


----------



## Anonymous (14 Juni 2004)

Beschweren bringt was!
Hier die Antwort von BT Ignite:


> Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,
> 
> Ihr Schreiben ist uns zugegangen. BT (Germany) ist als große Telefongesellschaft in Deutschland überwiegend Zuführungscarrier für Verbindungsnetzbetreiber und Service Provider, die Premium Rate Service-Nummer ihrerseits wieder an ihre Kunden, die Content Provider, weitergeben. Die von Ihnen gemeldete Nummer 0137 / 7111171 wird von BT (Germany) für den Service Provider/Verbindungsnetzbetreiber:
> 
> ...


Jetzt weiß ich zwar immer noch nicht, wer genau hinter dieser Sauerei steckt, da müßte man erst bei EuraTel nachfragen, aber immerhin ist die Nummer schonmal gesperrt. Hoffentlich hat das noch weitere rechtliche Konsequenzen, denn sonst macht der [...edit...] einfach unter einer anderen Nummer weiter...

_[Bitte keine Namen und schon gar keine Beleidigungen - siehe NuBs! Dino]_


----------



## Ghostrider (15 Juni 2004)

*Ich habe eine Antwort von der Regulierungsbehörde bekommen!!*

Also die Nummer ist gesperrt und wird nicht mehr weiter verwendet, zumindest nicht von der jetzigen Gruppe, die damit Abgezockt hat!!
Und ich finde es gut das sich so viele hier, Zusammen, gegen sowas richten, sollte es öfter geben!! 
Mal ein liebes Dankeschön an dieser Stelle!! 
Und weiter so!!
Aber jetzt mal zu der Antwort die ich bekommen habe!! 

"Sehr geehrter Herr xxx,

Ihr Schreiben ist uns zugegangen. BT (Germany) ist als große Telefongesellschaft in Deutschland überwiegend Zuführungscarrier für Verbindungsnetzbetreiber und Service Provider, die Premium Rate Service-Nummer ihrerseits wieder an ihre Kunden, die Content Provider, weitergeben. Die von Ihnen gemeldete Nummer 0137 / 7111171 wird von BT (Germany) für den Service Provider/Verbindungsnetzbetreiber:

EuraTel GmbH
[edit]
betrieben. 

BT (Germany) hat die missbräuchliche Nutzung der Nummer nach gesicherter Kenntnis über den Verstoss gesperrt.

Für weiterführende Auskunftsersuchen zu dem Inhalteanbieter (Content Provider) oder zum Inhalt selbst wenden Sie sich bitte direkt an dieses Unternehmen.

Wir hoffen Ihnen damit die erforderlichen Auskünfte gegeben zu haben, stehen Ihnen aber selbstverständlich bei Rückfragen zur Verfügung

Mit freundlichem Gruß

Das Informations-Team von BT"

Ist doch schonmal was, oder??

_Personendaten editiert. Bitte NUB beachten_


----------



## Ghostrider (15 Juni 2004)

*Wer ist darauf reingefallen??*

Hallo!!
Ich suche Leute die auf diese Nummer reingefallen sind und sich mit mir in Verbindung setzen würden!
Ich würde gerne nachvollziehen wie jemand auf so eine Idee mit so einer Nummer kommt und warum es so einfach zu sein scheint sowas in die Wege zu leiten!!
Also Bitte meldet Euch bei mir!
Gillt für alle die zurückgerufen haben!!

Ich würde gerne mehr über Kosten und Vorgänge, während des Telefonats erfahren!!

Gruß Marc


----------



## tp1234 (17 Juni 2004)

Dazu müsste ich aber von dir mehr wissen. Ich bin letztes Monat darauf reingefallen. Einer der häufugsten in diesem Bereich dürfte DTMS sein.
Bei mir war es 01377370080 am 06.05.2004.


----------



## highko (18 Juni 2004)

*0137*

hab auch den 0137 anruf erhalten, aber nich zurueckgerufen. hab von BT dieselbe antwort bekommen und bei euratel nachgefragt, da kam diese antwort:

Sehr geehrter BLA,

bezugnehmend auf Ihre Nachricht und Ihre Reklamation zur Servicenummer
0137-7111171 können wir Ihnen folgendes mitteilen:

Die oben genannte Servicenummer war seit dem 28.05.2004 vermietet an unseren
Kunden

Herr ...
...
28207 Bremen

Entgegen der Darstellung von BT in der von Ihnen weitergeleiteten Mail haben
WIR uns aufgrund ungewöhnlich hohen Anrufervolumens am 08.06.04 über unseren
Kundenberater an BT gewandt um zu erfahren, ob Beschwerden oder
Fraud-Verdachtsmomente zu dieser Nummer vorliegen. Erst auf unsere eigene
Anfrage hin wurde uns mitgeteilt, dass in der Tat Beschwerden bezüglich
unverlangter Telefonanrufe und Fälschung der Absenderkennung vorliegen.

Die betreffende Rufnummer wurde daraufhin von UNS umgehend deaktiviert
(08.06.2004 gegen 17:00 Uhr). In einem Schreiben haben wir unseren Kunden
abgemahnt und zu einer Stellungnahme aufgefordert – hier liegt uns bis zum
heutigen Tag keine befriedigende Stellungnahme vor.

Unseres Wissens wurde zwischenzeitlich Strafanzeige gegen unseren Kunden
Lars W. gestellt.

Wenn Sie die Servicenummer 0137-7111171 angewählt haben, wird Ihnen diese
Verbindung von Ihrem Teilnehmernetzbetreiber mit der nächsten
Telefonrechnung wahrscheinlich in Rechnung gestellt werden. Wir empfehlen
Ihnen, bei Ihrem Teilnehmernetzbetreiber Einspruch gegen diese
Rechnungsposition zu erheben.

Für Rückfragen und weitere Auskünfte stehe ich Ihnen unter Telefon ... oder per Mail gern zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

A... K...
EuraTel GmbH

_[Edit: Bitte NUB beachten - HDUS]_


----------



## Anonymous (30 Juni 2004)

*BT Germany GmbH München*


Hallo,
ich wurde zwar nicht auf Handy angerufen,aber das gleiche passiert unbemerkt durch einen Dialer via Internet.Angeblich hätte ich am 13.06 mich eingewählt,obwohl ich nachweislich über einen seriösen Anbieter,Online war.Dafür soll ich der Firma BT GmbH Barthstr.22 in München knapp 12 Euro bezahlen...
Wie ich hier im Net gelesen habe,soll man diese Forderung abweisen und nicht bezahlen!(Verbraucherzentrale Sachsen)
Die haben immer neuere Maschen um an unser aller Geld zu kommen...
Im übrigen fordere ich mein Geld aus den letzten 3Monaten(ca. 50 Euro)von dieser Firma zurück...
Also weiter aufgepasst!
Grüsse


----------



## Reducal (1 Juli 2004)

Hallo Gast,

Dein Posting zeugt davon, dass Du nicht weißt, um was für ein Phänomen es sich hier bei Dir handelt. Bevor Du Dir größere Probleme einhandelst, solltest Du Dich erst einmal informieren. Garade bei Dir ist die Seite www.regtp.de wohl der erste Weg zur Erkenntins. In der Hoffnung, dass Du einen unverkürzten Einzelverbindungsnachweis hast, kannst Du dort auch mehr über die bei Dir zur Anwendung gekommenen Nummern erfahren.
Die BT ist übrigens ein globaler Telefongroßkonzern (ähnlich der T-Com). Die haben die Nummer nur an einen Kunden weiter gegeben. Das Forderungsmanagement dafür übernimmt die NexNet GmbH. Wenn Du die Einwahlnummern weist, kannst Du Dich hier ja nochmal melden - es gibt bestimmt einige User, die Dir Schützenhilfe leisten wollen.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2004)

*Beschwerde-Procedere: RegTP, Wettbewerbszentrale, VZBV ...*



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Soeben hat jemand auch bei mir angerufen und um richtig großen Ärger gebeten. Den wird er jetzt bekommen, versprochen!  :bussi:



Das freut! Konsequent und SCHNELL! Gratulation!

Was wundert, dass hier niemand systhematisch vorgeht. Man schreibt eine Beschwerde und sendet die per Fax (schnell und sicher mit Sendebericht) an den Mitstörer BT. Unterlassunsforderung mit Fristsetzung Posteingang bei einem selbst in einer Woche. Es ist völlig wurscht, wer der, meist erfundene, "Kunde" hier ist. Irgenwo in China, wie NEXUS, den weder int. Handelskammern noch Botschaften finden z.B.
Die besonders seriösen "Anbieter" BT (Germany), München oder DTMS in Mainz sind ja sattsam bekannt. Diese haben, nach Beschwerde, die Pflicht, das Problem zu lösen, verdienen die doch saftig am Missbrauch. Die müssen Ihren Kunden selbst abmahnen können, sonst eben die Nummern abschalten. Es macht keinerlei Sinn mehr, sich um diese Scheinkunden irgendwo am Ende der Welt selbst zu kümmern. 

Die Beschwerde geht, samt Sendebericht, immer an die RegTP, Wettbewerbszentrale, den Verbraucherzentralen Bundesverband VZBV und die lokale Industrie- und Handelskammer des Providers.
Ein Fax, mehrere Ziele. 
WWZ und VZBV mahnen dann aus eigenem Recht ab, was sehr effizient ist und den Gestörten nichts kostet. Hier wird, wie bei der RegTP, die Evidenz auch gesammelt und ausgewertet. 
Auch erfolgreich sind Strafanzeigen bei Staatsanwaltschaft oder LKA wegen Ruhestöhrung/Körperverletzung, z.B. wenn eine Geheimnummer angerufen wird und man aus dem Schlaf gerissen wird. Allein die Ermittlungen haben schon eine Lösungsqualität.

Auch so ein beliebtes Märchen ist, dass manche "Provider" sich als echte große Mitbewerber aufspielen. "Wir machen das, was die TELEKOM macht". Formal sind die tatsächlich selbständig, in praxi mieten die ihre Leitungen lediglich bei der TELEKOM/ T-COM. 

Hier eine Schnelllösung für die Beschwerden:
Beschwerde an den Provider (=Mitstörer). Diese samt Sendebericht an:

RegTP
Fax: 02 28-14-88 72 
Fax: 06131- 18 5600 

VZBV e.V.
Fax: 030-25800-218 

Wettbewerbszentrale e.V.
Zentrale zur Bekämpfung unlauteren Wettbewerbs e.V. 
Telefax: 06172-8 44 22 

Die lokal zuständige Industrie- und Handelskammer ist unter:
www.ihk.de 
zu finden.

====

Wer DTMS und BT richtig ärgern möchte, schreibt separat noch ein paar Beschwerde-eMails, haben aber nur wenig Erfolg.

Hier BT:
BT (Germany) GmbH & Co., München: 
--- 
Fax: 089-2600- 2477/8605/2433/1709 

E-Mail-Adressen: 
[email protected] (Pressesprecher) 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] 
[email protected] (Hausjurist) 
[email protected] (Manager Mehrwertdienste) 
[email protected] 
[email protected] (Hausjurist) 


dtms AG 
Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5 
55124 Mainz 
Fax 0180-30 70 3-900
[email protected]

_*persönliche Daten gelöscht , siehe NUB 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10



			Persönliche Daten
Die Wiedergabe persönlicher Daten ist nur mit ausdrücklicher Genehmigung der betreffenden Person erlaubt. Bei Angabe persönlicher Daten fremder Personen werden die Moderatoren diese löschen wenn nicht von einem Vorliegen der Erlaubnis auszugehen ist. Ebenso ist die Angabe von E-Mailadressen nicht erwünscht.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Mit dem Absenden des Postings werden die NUBs anerkannt , dies gilt auch für Gäste!  * tf/mod_


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Die BT ist übrigens ein globaler Telefongroßkonzern (ähnlich der T-Com).


...und BT hat offenbar erkannt, dass man als "globaler Telefongroßkonzern" auch mal reagieren sollte, BEVOR man dazu aufgefordert wird...
siehe  hier


----------



## Reducal (3 Juli 2004)

Jedenfalls ist die deutsche Rechtsabteilung der BT sehr hellhörig, was den Missbrauch ihrer Nummern betrifft.

Allerdings braucht es i. d. R. mehr als blos eine Beschwerde bei dem Clearinghouse NexNet - die leiten wahrscheinlich die Hinweise überhaupt nicht weiter sondern sind blos auf die ausstehenden Forderungen scharf. Ich schätze da gibt es Einzelfallprämien, für jeden erfolgreichen Mahn- und Inkassovorgang.

Das Problem liegt immer wieder bei den in Aussicht stehenden Schadenersatzforderungen aus dem Innenverhältnis zwischen der BT und ihren Kunden. Bevor man nicht einen definitiven Beweis von einer autorisierten Stelle oder einem besonders glaubwürdigen Zeugen erhält, tut man sich schwer, das Vertragsverhältnis zum Kunden nur aufgrund weniger Beschwerden von Endkunden zu belasten. Unter wenig zähle ich beispielsweise 20 Beschwerden bei 10.000 Calls in einem Monat.


----------

